# make.profile Fragen

## shinji

emerge teilte mir heute mit, dass meine derzeitige Version nicht mehr unterstützt wird und ein Update auf die Version 10.0 ausführen soll.

Ich habe mich entschlossen von "server" auf "hardened" zu wechseln, da es sich um einen Testserver handelt.

Zu diesem Vorgang habe ich nun zwei Fragen an alle Gentoo Spezialisten. Was genau bewirkt diese Umstellung auf die neue Version und was ändert sich auf dem System? emerge -uD world zeigt mir nach der Umstellung die selben u aktualisierenden Pakete an wie vor der Umstellung mit dem alten profil. Generell wäre ich über eine kurze Erklärung über das profile Verfahren in Gentoo dankbar.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Quote:*   

> Auswahl des richtigen Profils
> 
> Zunächst ist eine kleine Defintion notwendig.
> 
> Ein Profil ist existenziell für ein Gentoo-System. Es definiert nicht nur Standardwerte für USE, CFLAGS und andere wichtige Variablen, es beschränkt das System auch auf eine definierte Masse an Paketversionen. Dies alles wird von Gentoo-Entwicklern betreut.
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

----------

